# places to squat a night n new Mexico?



## Kassy (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone know a good place for 5 ppl and a dog to squat in New Mexico were on our way to Dallas Texas but are prolly gonna need a place to crash on our way thru


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 4, 2014)

oh yea..theres this abandoned structure w/ a leaky roof about 1/2 mile from the tracks. you get off when it comes around the bend you will see a bluff with some cactus growing there. follow that up the hillside until you see a rusted gutted out old truck by the stand of sagebrush . theres an old tarps there and some weed that we stashed by the one there Help YOURSELVEs


----------

